# Whitney Mason?



## swizzle (Jun 5, 2005)

I got some mason jars free at a garage sale today. I was wondering what they maybe worth? The first one is embossed in a circle on the front, dead center. "WHITNEY MASON PAT'D 1858" There are no other marks on this jar just a few air bubbles. It's aqua green and 5 1/4" tall.  The second jar is the same color and height and is embossed. "-ATLAS-" "STRONG SHOULDER""MASON". It looks as though it may have a poorly embossed "1" on the bottom. I also got a few aqua green ball masons that are newer. Any info would be great. Thanx Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2005)

SWIZ...the Whitney is rather common and sells for about $8.00....The Atlas and Ball ...under $5....unless the Ball is apple green instead of Ball blue, then maybe $15. 
 The Atlas also occurs in  light olive green, value about $12-15.

 ( not quoting Redbook, but local selling prices).


----------

